# Home Theater speaker options for under 1k



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello All,

I wasn't really planning this, but I came across an opportunity to snag a full 5 speaker complement of Martin Logan Motions. The set consists of 2 Motion 4s, 2 Motion 2s and a Motion 6 for a center. Before I jump on it, I thought I would get some opinions from the respected folks on this awesome forum. Have at it & greatly appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nothing wrong with Martin Logan Motions, If they are in good condition I would snap them up.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

They are factory refurbs, so come with a 90 day warranty and can extend that to 5 years by registering them. So, yep, pretty good shape.


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

I wouldn't hesitate buying ML refreshed. As you said, full warranty from authorized dealers. A few places such as crutchfields have the lx16's on closeout for 239, formerly 399. Many use them for front and rears, awfully nice speakers. Audio advisor had some refreshed units a few weeks ago.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The Motions are highly regarded, so you're good to go there. Without knowing what the "opportunity" consists of, price wise, no one will be able to tell you if they're a good deal though. Of course, if you only want to know about the speakers in general then never mind...


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Just under $800 shipped.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Very good speakers & a very good price. You're gonna love em!


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, all. Based on the enthusiasm here it seems they are worth the plunge! Hope to order them today.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

$1200 worth of ML speakers for $800, sounds pretty good to me as long as they fit your room & needs. good luck!


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Just pulled the trigger. I am really excited. It is for a smallish (don't know the dimensions) basement theater to go w/ my no frills projector and screen. I figure I will invest in the sound now & upgrade the projector later when $ drop on 4k. Good sound never becomes obsolete! #investment

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

